# كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟



## Coptic MarMar (29 أبريل 2008)

*لتعيش حياة سعيدة يجب ألا تبتلعك مسئوليات الحياة وان يكون لديك مهارات تمكنك من الاستمتاع بها، هنا 6 مهارات من أجل حياة أفضل: 


اعرف احتياجاتك: 
إذا لم تخبر الآخرين بما تريد فلن تناله، فإذا كنت ترغب مثلا في فعل أي شيء فاطلب ذلك من عائلتك ولا تشعر بالذنب واشرح لهم أهمية هذه الحاجة و ضع خطتك لتنفيذها. 


اطلب المساعدة: 
يظن البعض أن في استطاعته عمل كل شيء، لكن ما هو الثمن إن الثمن هو المعاناة الصحية والتشتيت الذهني والتوتر المستمر، فتعلم أن تطلب المساعدة من المقربين منك، واعلم ان طلب المناقصة لا ينتقص منك شيئ. 


لا تفقد اصدقاؤك: 
الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية. 


اختلي بنفسك: 
البعض يخيل لهم إنهم غير محبوبين إذا كانوا وحيدين والحقيقة إن الاختلاء بالنفس يجعلنا نستمع إلى صوت بداخلنا هو صوت الحكمة، فتعلم احترام الوحدة وانفرد بنفسك للقراءة أو لتناول فنجان قهوة أو للقيام بنزهة. 


كن مغامراً: 
المخاطرة أو المغامرة يمكن أن تكون مبهجة إذا أضافت إلى حياتك التغيير، والمخاطرة لا تعني التهور ولكن معناها الخروج من القوالب المعتادة، فتعلم تجربة الأشياء الجديدة ولا تخشي عدم إتقانها في البداية. 


كن مجاملاً: 
جامل الآخرين وتقبل مجاملتهم، فعند تقديم المجاملة الحقيقية تشعر الآخر بالتقدير والتفرد، وعند قبول مجاملة الآخرين اعترف لنفسك بأنك متميز كما إن المجاملة تعلمك الحديث بطريقة إيجابية. 

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسى يا مرمر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## فادية (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

كلام  جميل  يا مرموووووووور  
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

ميرسي علي النصائح الجميله دي 
بجد موضوع رائعه يا مرمر تسلم ايدك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

شكرا مرمر
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ميرسى يا مرمر *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



*شكرا لمرورك يا جوجو ونورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



فادية قال:


> كلام  جميل  يا مرموووووووور
> تسلم ايديك​



*ميرسى يا فادية لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي علي النصائح الجميله دي
> بجد موضوع رائعه يا مرمر تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​



*شكرا لمرورك يا نيفين ونورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على موضوعك الجميل
> مودتى​



*شكرا لمرورك يا وليم ونورت الموضوع  ​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

الله يا مرمر موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

موضوع متميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

موضوع جميل يا مرموره ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## فيفيان فايز (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

وجود ربنا فى حياة الانسان هو اللى يقدر يغير اى شئ وحش فى الانسان ويديله كل الصفات الجميلة اللى تخليه محبوب 
ربنا يخليلنا مواضيعك الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ناريمان (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

*موضوع جميل يا مرمر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## K A T Y (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*

_*جميل قوي يا مرمور تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا مرمر موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرا لمرورك يا نيفين ونورتى الموضوع *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع متميز
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا لمرورك يا صانى ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرموره ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .



*شكرا لمرورك يا دندونة ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> وجود ربنا فى حياة الانسان هو اللى يقدر يغير اى شئ وحش فى الانسان ويديله كل الصفات الجميلة اللى تخليه محبوب
> ربنا يخليلنا مواضيعك الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا لمرورك يا فيفيان ونورتى الموضوع *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مرمر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*شكرا لمرورك يا ناريمان ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟*



K A T Y قال:


> _*جميل قوي يا مرمور تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​



*شكرا لمرورك يا كاتى ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لتعيش حياة سعيدة يجب ألا تبتلعك مسئوليات الحياة وان يكون لديك مهارات تمكنك من الاستمتاع بها، هنا 6 مهارات من أجل حياة أفضل: 


اعرف احتياجاتك: 
إذا لم تخبر الآخرين بما تريد فلن تناله، فإذا كنت ترغب مثلا في فعل أي شيء فاطلب ذلك من عائلتك ولا تشعر بالذنب واشرح لهم أهمية هذه الحاجة و ضع خطتك لتنفيذها. 


اطلب المساعدة: 
يظن البعض أن في استطاعته عمل كل شيء، لكن ما هو الثمن إن الثمن هو المعاناة الصحية والتشتيت الذهني والتوتر المستمر، فتعلم أن تطلب المساعدة من المقربين منك، واعلم ان طلب المناقصة لا ينتقص منك شيئ. 


لا تفقد اصدقاؤك: 
الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية. 


اختلي بنفسك: 
البعض يخيل لهم إنهم غير محبوبين إذا كانوا وحيدين والحقيقة إن الاختلاء بالنفس يجعلنا نستمع إلى صوت بداخلنا هو صوت الحكمة، فتعلم احترام الوحدة وانفرد بنفسك للقراءة أو لتناول فنجان قهوة أو للقيام بنزهة. 


كن مغامراً: 
المخاطرة أو المغامرة يمكن أن تكون مبهجة إذا أضافت إلى حياتك التغيير، والمخاطرة لا تعني التهور ولكن معناها الخروج من القوالب المعتادة، فتعلم تجربة الأشياء الجديدة ولا تخشي عدم إتقانها في البداية. 


كن مجاملاً: 
جامل الآخرين وتقبل مجاملتهم، فعند تقديم المجاملة الحقيقية تشعر الآخر بالتقدير والتفرد، وعند قبول مجاملة الآخرين اعترف لنفسك بأنك متميز كما إن المجاملة تعلمك الحديث بطريقة إيجابية. 

خاص بــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †




​


----------



## fns (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل قوى يا كوكو
بس انا رايى الحاجات دى كلها كماليات وليست اساسيات
الحاجة الاساسية اللى تخلى اى انسان يبحث عنها هى 
وجود ربنا فى حياته 
لو قدر يوجد علاقة بينه وبين ربنا الحاجات التانية اتتحقق ومن غير ما يتعب فيها
ده رايى
وشكرا تانى مرة على الموضوع الجميل كوكو
ربنا يباركك اخى ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> موضوعك جميل قوى يا كوكو
> بس انا رايى الحاجات دى كلها كماليات وليست اساسيات
> الحاجة الاساسية اللى تخلى اى انسان يبحث عنها هى
> وجود ربنا فى حياته
> ...


 
طبعا يا كيرو اهم شىء وجود الله فى حياتنا 
مابيخلناش نحس بنقص ابدا 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كيرو 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كيرووو علي موضوعك الجميل



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كيرووو علي موضوعك الجميل​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع  جميل يا كوكو

شكرا  سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> [لا تفقد اصدقاؤك:
> الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية.
> 
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كوكو​*
> 
> 
> _*شكرا سلام ونعمة*_​


مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> > [لا تفقد اصدقاؤك:
> > الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية.
> >
> > /quote]
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي كوكو
على النصائح المفيدة
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

*كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى



  لتعيش حياة سعيدة يجب ألا تبتلعك مسئوليات الحياة وان يكون لديك مهارات تمكنك من الاستمتاع بها

 هنا 6 مهارات من أجل حياة أفضل:


اعرف احتياجاتك:
إذا لم تخبر الآخرين بما تريد فلن تناله، فإذا كنت ترغب مثلا في فعل أي شيء فاطلب ذلك من عائلتك ولا تشعر بالذنب واشرح لهم أهمية هذه الحاجة و ضع خطتك لتنفيذها.


اطلب المساعدة:
يظن البعض أن في استطاعته عمل كل شيء، لكن ما هو الثمن إن الثمن هو المعاناة الصحية والتشتيت الذهني والتوتر المستمر، فتعلم أن تطلب المساعدة من المقربين منك، واعلم ان طلب المناقصة لا ينتقص منك شيئ.


لا تفقد اصدقاؤك:
الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية.


اختلي بنفسك:
البعض يخيل لهم إنهم غير محبوبين إذا كانوا وحيدين والحقيقة إن الاختلاء بالنفس يجعلنا نستمع إلى صوت بداخلنا هو صوت الحكمة، فتعلم احترام الوحدة وانفرد بنفسك للقراءة أو لتناول فنجان قهوة أو للقيام بنزهة.


كن مغامراً:
المخاطرة أو المغامرة يمكن أن تكون مبهجة إذا أضافت إلى حياتك التغيير، والمخاطرة لا تعني التهور ولكن معناها الخروج من القوالب المعتادة، فتعلم تجربة الأشياء الجديدة ولا تخشي عدم إتقانها في البداية.


كن مجاملاً:
جامل الآخرين وتقبل مجاملتهم، فعند تقديم المجاملة الحقيقية تشعر الآخر بالتقدير والتفرد، وعند قبول مجاملة الآخرين اعترف لنفسك بأنك متميز كما إن المجاملة تعلمك الحديث بطريقة إيجابية.

مما عجبنى
​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*




موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى

ونصائح اروع

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## حبة خردل (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

موضوع رووووعة وكلمات اروووع

بس تعرف حياتنا في احضان المسيح بيكون ليها اكبر معني

مرسي ليك استاذي
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

*نصائح جميله ومفيده

شكرا ليك النهيسي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى
> 
> ونصائح اروع
> 
> ...


*

مرور

راااائع


شكرااا جدا

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



حبة خردل قال:


> موضوع رووووعة وكلمات اروووع
> 
> بس تعرف حياتنا في احضان المسيح بيكون ليها اكبر معني
> 
> ...


*

مرور

راااائع


شكرااا جدا

سلام الرب يســـــوع
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله ومفيده
> 
> شكرا ليك النهيسي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*

مرور

راااائع


شكرااا جدا

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

مرور

راااائع


شكرااا جدا

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

*شكرا على الموضوع
*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

*موضعك جميل جدا 

الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك ويحافظ عليك*


----------



## طائر الوروار (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

موضوعجممممممممممممممممميل وممممممممممممممممممتع ربنل يعوضكم


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



marcelino قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع
> *​


*

شكرا 

للمرور

الرائع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> *موضعك جميل جدا
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك ويحافظ عليك*


*

شكرا جداا

لمروركم

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



طائر الوروار قال:


> موضوعجممممممممممممممممميل وممممممممممممممممممتع ربنل يعوضكم


*

شكرا جداا

لمروركم

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

*ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

كاعاده موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع 

ونصارئح اروع 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع رااائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*

شكرا جدااااا

للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب معاااكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



candy shop قال:


> كاعاده موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ونصارئح اروع
> 
> ...


*

الرب يبارك مروركم العزيز جداا


سلام الرب يســـوع
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

